# Hole under front porch slab



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

You can't even legally live trap? It does sound like a ground hog. Skunks and raccoons do dig, but they are mostly oppportunists that take advantage of holes that they find. Ground hogs are voracious diggers and are not intimidated by other animals, repellents, harrassment. They have to be caught, killed, removed, etc. Unfortunately others will move into that hole, even if you cover it up. Their own scent, musk, pheromones seem to attract others. 

If your local government wont let you take care of this, you may have to hire a nuisiance wildlife person.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, sounds like I can quit wasting my time with "home remedies". I did some more research and can call a wildlife removal specialist or see if I can apply for a nuisance wildlife removal permit (need to demonstrate property damage to get this though). Think I'll give a call to animal control tomorrow to see if they can give me a recommendation. As far as prevention goes, I was going take some 1/2" x 1/2" wire fencing, bend it in an L-shape, and bury it about 10" deep (overlapping the slab by 1") and 8" horizontal all the way around the porch. Would this do any good?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Your prevention idea sounds very good. Just make sure that there are no animals in the hole when you do it. After you think they are gone, dead, whatever-stuff the hole with balled up newspaper. If anything is in there, the paper will be pushed out/in and you know you have more work to do. Good luck with everything.


----------

